

PC OEM’s Refuse To Take The Blame For Soft Windows 8 Sales - justinbkerr
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/pc_oem%E2%80%99s_refuse_take_blame_soft_windows_8_sales123

======
jimmthang
Windows 7 > 8

